# No easy way it seems.



## CQB (May 4, 2014)

It turns out, if you want rock-hard abs, you’re going to have to get them the hard way.

http://time.com/86095/the-best-sit-up-is-a-crunch/


----------



## Grunt (May 4, 2014)

Like many other areas, sometimes the best way is the "old way". 

Modern technology is a good thing, but it isn't always the best thing.


----------

